# Now this is how you (insanely) start a rugby game!



## Murrmurr (Oct 22, 2021)

I'd be worn out before kick-off.


----------



## Shero (Oct 22, 2021)

Now it is the ladies turn:


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 22, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I'd be worn out before kick-off.


I don't know, looks pretty much like my standard workout... LOL

thanks, good videos.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 22, 2021)

Always love the Haka. 

That is the first time I have seen the Indigenous All Stars in action. My son in law works for KARI, a not for profit organisation that supports indigenous cultural, educational and welfare programs.


----------



## Bellbird (Oct 22, 2021)

The haka is or was, a war cry. I used to enjoy it but now,like so many others here, we are fed up with it. It's used for any occasion at all. It has lost it's 'mana.'


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 22, 2021)

Bellbird said:


> The haka is or was, a war cry. I used to enjoy it but now,like so many others here, we are fed up with it. It's used for any occasion at all. It has lost it's 'mana.'


Bellbird, do you remember, a few years ago, when a beloved teacher of a boys school died and his funeral cortege came down the drive and the whole school honoured him with a haka? Not a threat haka but one of tribute. It was so moving and it brought me to tears.






On the other hand, this looks to me a very menacing haka






And this one is a welcoming ceremony for the Duke and Duchess of Sussex, better known as Prince Harry and Meghan


----------



## Geezerette (Oct 29, 2021)

Fascinating post! Thank you all.  One of my life’s regrets is not having visited New Zealand and Australia.


----------

